# problemas con voltaje y decibelios



## Tito_lord (Mar 11, 2008)

miren yo soy un desentendido en este mundo y quiero preguntarles una cosa por muy tonta que parezca. si tienes un circuito de corriente continua conectado a una pila de 4,5v y tiene una entrada de audio y una salida que es un altavoz (en el que pone que es de 3/5W) tambien lleva muchos mas componentes y mi pregunta es la siguiente:
¿si aumento el voltaje de la fuente de energia aumenta tambien la fuerza del altavoz?


----------



## puts (Mar 12, 2008)

el voltaje es una diferencia de potencial que existe entre un punto y otro. Por el Altavoz pasa una corriente eléctrica que es promovida por el voltaje que hay y es calculada como Corriente = Potencia/Voltaje
el altavoz tiene un efecto resistivo al paso de corriente y para calcular este efecto se hace de la siguiente manera:
Resistencia=Voltaje/Corriente

en base a esto puedes calcular la ganancia de potencia que puedes obtener al incrementar el voltaje, sin embargo hay que cuidad de que el voltaje no sea tan alto que dañe alguno de los elementos que estás utilizando en tu circuito


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 4, 2008)

exactamente como dijo puts, lo que puede suceder tambien, si es que los demas elementos resisten el voltage que le coloques es que el parlante, por ser demasiado pequeño no soporte la carga de potencia que le ira. Pero igual creo que primero se quema algo.

si necesitas ayudas, esquemas, circuitos, etc.. no dudes en pedirla.


----------



## SED (Sep 24, 2008)

Mi comentario va sobre cómo atenuar decibelios. Os comento, tengo un zumbador que saca 82 decibelios, con una tensión de entrada de entre 3 y 4 voltios y tiene un consumo de 17 mA. Me gustaría saber cómo puedo obtener 35 dB.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 24, 2008)

Hola.
Como no haz puesto el circuito, solo se me ocurre poner una resistencia en serie al zumbador (al elementos que emite el sonido, parlante o lo que sea).
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

